# Cloud Shards enabled IPv6 in Los Angeles



## concerto49 (Aug 10, 2013)

With the fast depletion of IPv4, Cloud Shards understands it's in the best interest of us and our customers to enable IPv6 support. It has been a long standing feature request by many customers.

Today we announce IPv6 support at our Los Angeles location. All new VPS orders will automatically get 16 IPv6 provisioned. If you are an existing customer and would like IPv6 addresses assigned, please raise a support ticket.

We have also updated our looking glass at http://ca.lg.cloudshards.net with IPv6 support. Feel free to give it a test!

-- Cloud Shards Team


----------



## drmike (Aug 10, 2013)

That's good news!

Keep up the good work and moving forward @concerto49!


----------



## Jade (Aug 10, 2013)

Great to hear! Keep up the good work!


----------

